# Spouse Visa for my Egyptian husband



## sophissa (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, I have just stumbled on this website, think its a great idea, i hope someone can help.

2 months ago I married an Egyptian national and moved to Egypt to be with him, we think there are more opportunities for us both back in England and I am melting here! So we are getting thigns together to apply for a spouse visa for him. at the moment we have:

letter from my mum and dad supporting the marriage, telling our story, and saying we can stay in their large house in the UK when we first get there until we find somewhere of our own
letter from my 2 of my closest friends supporting the relationship and giving me a character reference, stating they have known that I have always worked etc etc.
letter from my Uncle who owns his own catering business offering tarek my husband a job when he arrives in the UK.
references from 2 ex-employers saying that i worked for them, good worker etc, would offer me a job again if they coukld, know about the marriage
hundereds of photos of when we met, to me spending time with his family, to my mum and dad visiting us here, our marriage
our marriage certificate
reference from tarek's previous employer sayin gthey know about the marriage, good worker etc
reference from his current employer stating how much he earns, good worker etc
bank statements from us both, we have £7000 in savings between us which we can prove

does anyone know from experience what else we need? I really want to give us the best shot. I know they want us to prove we will not claim benefits so what's the best way of proving that? I didnt want to be apart from him we wanted to be together so I live here with him. I think its unfair that they expect u to have a rented house already in the uk! 

ANY advice would be so so helpful. thank u in advance. I am running out of ideas!x


----------



## Macko54 (May 28, 2013)

*update, how did it go?*

Hello it was interesting to read your story and I hope thing worked out well for you, would you mind giving us an update? 
I may be in a similar situation soon so I would love your advice or just an update. 
Best
Maxine
Many thanks


----------



## Newgirl21 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ignore reply didnt realise this wa old thread


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Macko54 said:


> Hello it was interesting to read your story and I hope thing worked out well for you, would you mind giving us an update? I may be in a similar situation soon so I would love your advice or just an update. Best Maxine Many thanks


The original post is 4 years old and the rules have changed drastically since then. You should start a new thread and ask whatever questions you have.


----------

